# Who knew you could re-sole New Balances?



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

https://www.resole.com/New-Balance-990-Repair.aspx

I certainly didn't. 

Maybe this is straying a tad as far as the forum goes, but as the only American-made gym shoe, I figured this piece of trivia might be worth pointing out.

**Edit: *A slight correction, the only American-made _Ready-to-Wear_ gym shoe. You can get custom ones made in Maine from the .


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Really cool- thanks for the links!


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Another slight correction: Herseys are now made in Fitchburg, Mass.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

If you wear NB's to run, resoling is a terrible idea. The reason running shoes wear out has nothing to do with the sole, and everything to do with the grinding-down of the shoe's internal cushion. You're supposed to replace them (or stop wearing them running) long before the sole wears through!

Also, most of NB's shoes are no longer made in the US.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I cannot believe I want a dorky looking shoes as much as I want those Hersey's.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Also, for those whose Anglomania encompasses their gym shoes, New Balance UK has several lines that are produced in the UK.


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

Unmodern has a very valid point. During my last visit to my podiatrist this very subject was brought up. I mentioned how expensive running shoes were and said it was too bad they couldn't be resoled. His comment to me was basically what "Unmodern" said. Very good advise indeed! Thanks


----------

